# glue joint router bit



## aurgathor (Dec 3, 2007)

Howdy, 
Is there a glue joint router bit that doesn't require a router table? 

TIA


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

In my humble opinion, glue joint bits should only be used in a table. 

That being said, you can make a simple table out of just about anything. It can be as simple as a piece of MDF on 2 saw horses, or anything else you can find. I bet if you start using one in a table, you'll soon find yourself looking for plans.......

here's an idea someone shared just this week:

http://www.routerforums.com/introductions/6361-thanks-all.html


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Whilst I personally believe that the majority of routing can, and probably should be done hand held, there are operations, and as Doug has said, this is one that should be done in the table, and if space is what's stopping you from making a table, then the one shown in the link that Doug posted would be the way to go.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi aurgathor

I will 2nd. what Doug said, the glue joint bit is one of the hardest bits to setup and use, it takes a table and a offset on the out feed end of the fence.

The router bits needs to do two jobs in one pass, it puts in the joint and it also works like a jointer...putting on a nice clean/sharp edge ..so you can't see the joint at glue up time...no bearing on the type of bit that's why you need a router table fence to keep it true all the way down the edge of the stock...
===========
How to setup the bit and use it
http://www.woodshopdemos.com/cmt-gl1.htm

info about the bit ▼
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/instruct.html
==============
Here's a tool you can buy that makes it a bit easyer to setup the bit and other bits as well...
ROUTER SET UP JIG
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/item.asp?n=EZSET&f=1

I should note I have one of the EZset up tools, it works best on the CMT bits it will work on other makers of bits but not all bits are made the same way.

==============
here's just two more router tables that are easy to make..
see two PDF files below

============


aurgathor said:


> Howdy,
> Is there a glue joint router bit that doesn't require a router table?
> 
> TIA


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

The diameter of most glue joint bits allows for their use in hand held operations with the use of an edge guide or fence (as Bj noted they are not bearing guided). So it could be done if you use a guide, guards and take the proper safety precautions but you would not be happy with the results. Save the wood you would have wasted and build a router table.


----------



## aurgathor (Dec 3, 2007)

I do have a router table, however, the piece I want to work on it is 5'x10', and I don't have enough space for that. Unless I slide the router table on that piece of wood, but I'm not very comfortable with that.


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

What's the application? Maybe there's another way to skin this cat.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi aurgathor

Is that 5 foot by 10 foot ?

If so you'er right it's not a job for the router table , but I would drop the glue bit and use a T & G set with the router edge fence it place for a safe guard...
The T & G sets come with bearing that will ride on the edge of the stock and with care it should do the trick ..



========




aurgathor said:


> I do have a router table, however, the piece I want to work on it is 5'x10', and I don't have enough space for that. Unless I slide the router table on that piece of wood, but I'm not very comfortable with that.


----------



## aurgathor (Dec 3, 2007)

Charles M said:


> What's the application? Maybe there's another way to skin this cat.


Attach a 5" or so wide pine board to one of the long edge of a 3/4x5x10 particle board.

I was originally thinking of T&G, but thought that glue joint bits are nicer, but if I can't use one....


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi aurgathor

You may also want to use a 1/4" wide slot cutter, if the edge on the 5ft x 10ft particle board. is a Fac.edge,it should be square and true so all you would need to do is cut some 1/4" thick birch plywood, 7/8" wide splines and glue and clamp the 5" wide boards in place..

http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...-biscuit-bit-usage-question-jig-bisk-jig-.jpg

============


aurgathor said:


> Attach a 5" or so wide pine board to one of the long edge of a 3/4x5x10 particle board.
> 
> I was originally thinking of T&G, but thought that glue joint bits are nicer, but if I can't use one....


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I second the spline.


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

I think Bj is on the right track. Even if you could use a glue joint bit for the edge of the particle board it would be difficult to smooth and very hard on the router bit. I suggest you put a groove in the panel edge and either use a spline joint or put a tongue on the pine board.


----------



## aurgathor (Dec 3, 2007)

Charles M said:


> it would be difficult to smooth and very hard on the router bit.


 What do you mean about "difficult to smooth""? And how much harder is particle board in comparison to some other wood, say pine? I thought that carbide is hard enough that it won't wear out fast in wood.


----------

